# Slovenian hops



## slomartin (21/11/13)

Hi all,

I'm new to aussiebrewer, have really enjoyed reading all the forums tho, I reckon this is easily the best homebrewing site around... Anyways, after ages of reading up on recipes and brewing with kiwi/american/german hops etc, I suddenly realized that I now live an hours drive away from prime Slovenian hops growing territory. Which means one can local hops at the hop growers co-op at prices that defy belief... granted, they're sold in 1 to 5kg packaging, but still...

so, a couple of questions:
1. I brew the occasional 25l batch up say every couple of weeks, 1kg is going to last a long time, any suggestions on how to best preserve what's not used immediately from a 1kg vacuum pack?

2. could anybody point me in the right direction, or just share any flavour/aroma/... ideas/best usage notes for slovenian styrian golding, styrian golding b, aurora, extra styrian dana and magnum?

cheers,
martin


----------



## Yob (21/11/13)

Gday mate, most of us that buy in bulk have also bought vacuum sealers and will typically break up the larger packs into more manageable sizes so on brewday just 're seal them and back into the freezer.

Magnum has been my go to hop for bittering for a few years now, styrian Goldings is a lovely hop and can be used in many styles, UK styles and European lagers.. Even go welll in American pales..

Also... Lucky bastard


----------



## manticle (21/11/13)

Uk and belgian mostly but I have successfully used styrians in an alt with tettnanger and often combine with c-hops in apa/aipa. Possibly my favourite hop.
Not sure how different nz styrians are to euro/bobek though.


----------



## bmarshall (22/11/13)

Have had single hop dana ipa. Different but nice.


----------



## jaypes (22/11/13)

slomartin said:


> I suddenly realized that I now live an hours drive away from prime Slovenian hops growing territory. Which means one can local hops at the hop growers co-op at prices that defy belief... granted, they're sold in 1 to 5kg packaging, but still...


First world problems

Lucky bastard!


----------

